# David Cameron



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Normally I don't have nothing to do with politics n stuff but I saw this today and I think its complete crap, I will post what I posted on my facebook



> David Cameron is gonna give £650m of taxpayers money to Pakistan as an apology for saying they harbour terrorist, but wait didn't they find Bin Laden in Pakistan? Who voted for this prick anyway???
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ation.html


What are your views on this?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Haven't read thr article, but would imagine it's the Daily Wail stirring things again.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

David Cameron has also backed a plan to ban same sex kisses on television before the water shed.

And I was just starting to actually like the guy...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh. *ptui*


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't even have to read the article to know it is junk. That's what their jobs are; get as many facts as you can, even if some are wrong, and spit them out to the waiting people to see if they react!

I was so bummed when I saw the newspaper this morning because my house was supposed to be in the paper for zero net energy -we got interviewed over the weekend- and then I get the paper only to see a big ugly guy with a huge DEAD! stamp on his head! No one is gonna read OUR article now... aww 

Don't think I'm not happy that he's dead, cause I am. But I just wanted to enjoy our small success!! :evil:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Nobody voted for this government, we got them by default.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I voted labour,for grumpy old Gordon.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

"They stand there out in front of the steeple, tellin' me they love all kinds of people"- Bob Dylan.


----------



## weeble (May 25, 2011)

I personally can't stand the guy.
His for the rich and against the poor... it's so obvious.

But that's my views.


----------

